# Reminiscing



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Usually people look at photos to remind them of their past I think.
Hans on the other hand is in the workshop right now, with a torch, looking into all his cupboards at tools, drills, chucks, all his precision engineering stuff.
"This I bought to make ?? for ?? do you remember" there's stuff in there he hasn't used since before we moved here, but it had to come with us, `just in case`
If he sold all the tooling he has at the price paid for it I reckon we could retire >>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Jan.
I have just taken a trailer load of stuff to the dump. Apart from old RV and Motorhome stuff we are trying to clear out a few shelves and filing cabinets.
I'm chucking out sack fulls of paper but everything my wife looks at is a 'memory' and cherished.??
Although I do still have a large drawer full of photographs I refer to now and again.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> If he sold all the tooling he has at the price paid for it I reckon we could retire /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


Haven't you already Jan?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Haven't you already Jan?!


I have, he never will.:grin2:
It´s a joke Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's men and their sheds for you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's men and their sheds for you!


A *SHED*, it´s a proper workshop with real machines in, not toys Jean.
10 mtrs X 5 meters attached to the house with central heating because the machinery mustn't get cold or it will rust.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My father had one like that.

And I thought all men could turn their hand to anything. 

And then I married my husband......


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can Hans come and give Chris some "how to tidy your workshop" lessons pleeeease?

Chris has all his plumbing tools in there together with, car repair equipment, expensive mowing equipment and heavy duty chainsaws etc etc. I decided to mow the lawn yesterday. Could I find the petrol can to fill up the walk behind mower? I phoned him, as he was building a huge perimeter fence for someone in the village, and asked for directions to the petrol can. Of course, when I found it, it was *empty* as was the diesel can I had already found. By the time I had gone to the garage, experienced some rude and aggressive behaviour, yet again, from a young female driver I decided to walk the dog!

Is Hans able to get his workshop insured Jan? We had a terrible job. Most home insurance companies just allow a couple of hundred quid for the contents of the shed. Mind you, it would take a strong team to shift his benches etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Usually people look at photos to remind them of their past I think.
> Hans on the other hand is in the workshop right now, with a torch, looking into all his cupboards at tools, drills, chucks, all his precision engineering stuff.
> "This I bought to make ?? for ?? do you remember" there's stuff in there he hasn't used since before we moved here, but it had to come with us, `just in case`
> If he sold all the tooling he has at the price paid for it I reckon we could retire >>


A jealous face is not a pretty one Gertrude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see he's skimming a brake disk, handy job, what the trailer and water tank all about Hans?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I see he's skimming a brake disk, handy job, what the trailer and water tank all about Hans?


To start with you are only seeking 1/4 of the workshop.
Correct about the brake disk.
Water tank was having yet another improvement added, it´s for weed killing and could also be used for liquid fertiliser.
A lot of the rubber hose has been replaced with copper pipe, only the part that has to be flexible remains rubber hose, all plastic stuff has been replaced with copper or brass. He never stops improving things Kev, he has improved me quite a lot, but says he still has a few things to do.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish he lived next door to me, we'd be mates I think, I could learn a lot from him as despite popular opinion and unlike wimmin, I do not yet know everything.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wish he lived next door to me, we'd be mates I think, I could learn a lot from him as despite popular opinion and unlike wimmin, I do not yet know everything.


Neither does he Kev, he's alright with knobs, but when it comes to pressing buttons he is useless.
For instance, our little mobile phone we use when either of us are in hospital for example, the times he has turned the phone off because he holds the button down too long at the end of a call is nobody's business, phone off, I can´t contact him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never been a knob man gert, but Liz (and previous wimmin) have mentioned button pressing is my forte, dunno what they mean.


As for him turning the phone off, are you sure it's accidental???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Never been a knob man gert, but Liz (and previous wimmin) have mentioned button pressing is my forte, dunno what they mean.
> 
> As for him turning the phone off, *are you sure it's accidental*???


Most definitely, he has to ask anyone who will talk to him if they know how to turn it on, here, just a minute, them there people are mostly pretty nurses, maybe you are right.:frown2::grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here we are sitting next to the River Warta at Küstrin, a bit noisy with the bridge traffic, but we will soon be leaving. It was a lovely drive through the countryside to get here, Very little traffic until we reached the border area.
We will now be moving towards Choyna and home.
Absolutely beautiful day, slight breeze and temperature 25°c it says.

I am told a lot of heavy fighting in this area in WW2


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Küstrin the Warta

Water flows up hill on the other side.😃


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hohenwutzen the Oder rived, our river.

Fisher man & women not the slimmest couple.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Küstrin the Warta
> 
> Water flows up hill on the other side.😃


That's nothing compared to what we have in Scotland, not far from where I was brought up we have a road where, when it rains the water runs uphill, and if you stop on the road your car will freewheel uphill.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> That's nothing compared to what we have in Scotland, not far from where I was brought up we have a road where, when it rains the water runs uphill, and if you stop on the road your car will freewheel uphill.


There's a place somewhere in East Anglia where that also happens Drew, I remember it being shown on the Anglican news years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> That's nothing compared to what we have in Scotland, not far from where I was brought up we have a road where, when it rains the water runs uphill, and if you stop on the road your car will freewheel uphill.


Might that be Electric Hill Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

That's it Kev, "The Electric Brae."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We actually went/up down Electric Brae at Croy last week, we stayed at the NTS car park on the beach that night.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you find out how it worked Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a very odd sensation Drew, just a trick of the aye


----------

